# how fast have you taken your bmw.



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

145 :eeps: (on a fairly empty I10 in AZ)


----------



## PhotoGuy30523 (Jun 28, 2006)

me 120 on my 325e 87


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

I finally hit 128.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I think I've had it up to 90 or so

(oops...repost  )


----------



## alphabetsoop (May 17, 2006)

Just about 105 in my dad's car


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I have hit 260 Kmh/r in my new 130i It takes a while to get p to 260 from 230 when compared to my Supercharged 330i In my 330i the from 100-160 the acceleration is quite amazing as it just keeps pulling with no lag while in this new 130i I can feel the acceleration start to lag after 200 Kmh/r.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

110 on my residential street

But then again it was in my neighbor's Atlanta-Spec Acura (perf. tires) during a blizzaard  :doh:


----------



## Heresy_Act (Aug 17, 2006)

Mathew said:


>


It's possible the light wasn't on, as the flash seems to have made all of the lights appear to be on.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Forty-seven mph............. (in reverse


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Mathew said:


>


Uh you did that with worn brake pads? Going fast is great; being able to stop is better. 

Plus, that's awful MPG :rofl:


----------



## jujubimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

125 for a few miles, but it ended much too quickly.  It handled smooth like being on rails and didn't drive any different than 75 except the scenery passed by faster. Could tell she had alot more go in her, but it freaked me out. Fun while it lasted though. :thumbup:



Heresy_Act said:


> It's possible the light wasn't on, as the flash seems to have made all of the lights appear to be on.


Clearly your seatbelt light is "on"....tsk tsk. Not like it would help much at nearly 150. :yikes:


----------



## fsd350 (Aug 1, 2006)

130 mph on a Sunday afternoon on I-25. Probably 125 mph actual with the speedo discrepancy. Smooth and not working very hard in 5th (auto)

2003 530i


----------



## imapimp (Sep 7, 2006)

140mph in the 98 M3 thats where it tops out at, which may actually be a good thing


----------



## Todd1301 (Sep 14, 2006)

I blew by a Probe GT on a 4 lane back road. I was shifting into 5th at 120 while  at the punk! What a blast! Had to slow down to make the posted 20mph round-a-bout (60+, sweeeeet!).


----------



## bjf123 (Oct 6, 2005)

115 according to the speedo, 113 on the GPS.


----------



## Lord Bodak (Jul 18, 2005)

115 indicated last Friday on I-295 in Virginia.


----------



## mikevaquez (Jun 23, 2006)

125 on I55 with a MB heading North at about 11pm on Feb the 14th. Both of us got pulled over. Learned my lesson, still under court supervison till next year. Don't think i'll do that again.


----------



## maggie2 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Speed is fun*

I took it to 150 for quite awhile while in Germany....drove over 2400 miles during euro delivery (still have to post pix and story). For at least 10+hrs we drove between 130mph and 140mhp during the trip --- still can't stop smiling.

In the US have had her up to 125MPH.


----------



## Mister Chow (Jan 1, 2006)

190km/h or 120 mph. 

Just punching it a bit to unplug the bottleneck when tractor trailers pass each other. The slingshot effect pulls you from 110 to 150 zippity quick.

Otherwise I go with the flow, or maybe a bit more. :angel:


----------



## idrive745 (Sep 3, 2006)

I have done 235 km/h in my X5 4.4, and 260 km/h in my 745i


----------

